# Taurus 45 millenium pro handgun



## redhead423 (Aug 17, 2010)

I need to know if anyone else has had issues with this gun jamming or misfiring? I have used several brands of ammo also have changed the clip.Any suggestions?Shot about 300 rounds threw it.Also took my handgun class with this gun.Any suggestions?


----------



## dax (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a Millennium PT111 Pro (9mm) and never had an issue with it - good little gun.  Not sure if there is any major difference between it and the .45


----------



## parolebear (Aug 18, 2010)

I have two of the PT145's and a 24/7 .45 Tactcal but have never had an issue.  I have heard of problems with firing pins after about 600 rounds but I have not found it to be true.  Taurus does have the "lifetime garantee" and I have seen them fix things for others.


----------



## SiRed94 (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you having failures to feed, failures to eject, or misfires?  The only issue that I've ever had with a Taurus was some FTFs with a .40 - 24/7.  I think the previous owner left the magazine fully loaded for a long time and fatigued the spring.  Compared to other companies though, Taurus mag springs seem to be a little on the light side.  I just ordered a replacement spring and it fixed the problem.  But if you tried another mag, probably not your problem.


----------



## redhead423 (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone know of another clip that i could use with this gun.I know it has a lifetime guarnetee but it tqkes like 3 to 4 months to get your gun serviced. Just purchased a taurus  4510 the judge love it so far..


----------



## tharris73 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have had FTF from one of my magazines (all Taurus) the feed lips got bent I guess from dropping it on rock or something during a reload, I've bent it back close to the others but now it is only a practice mag.  May need to smooth up your feed ramp, or have someone smooth it up for you, that may help.


----------



## chuckdog (Aug 28, 2010)

I like the 145. I've owned at least 5 of em', but never kept one very long. I've also had a couple 745s'. For the difference in size I'd stay with the 145 though. I have a couple of buddies that have had issues with mags dropping out under fire. The only issue that I've had was with the last one. It was a 145. It wouldn't always go bang when you squeezed the trigger. I sent it to Taurus, and about 6 weeks later it came back with an attrocious trigger and a nasty little note saying not to shoot reloads. I couldn't trust it after that and I sold it. I have a compact 45 XD in it's former place now. The XD is bigger, but it feels and shoots so much better that it's worth the added size for me. I have several XD pistols in different calibers and sizes. They're only a few dollars more than the PT series and I like em'.  My wife has a compact Smith M&P that's nothing short of fantastic. It's over a $100.00 dollar more than the PT, so I don't think it's a fair comparison.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2010)

dax said:


> I had a Millennium PT111 Pro (9mm) and never had an issue with it - good little gun.  Not sure if there is any major difference between it and the .45



I carry the 9mm full time and shoot it a lot.

It will eat anything.

I "clean" it in the top rack of the dishwasher.

No problems to date.


----------



## johnnypantz (Oct 27, 2010)

i have a 140 and a 145, my 40 has had a 1000 or so rounds through it over the years without a hiccup.  my 45 has seen maybe 200 rounds, and i get the occasional missfire, often enough that i am worried about it.  this happens no matter what ammo i use.  good thing is, being a sa/da, i just squeeze again and it has always fired the second go round.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe i missed something but what exactly is the gun doing, could be a couple of problems.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 8, 2010)

Also do you have big hands?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Nov 10, 2010)

Based on the number of guns brought into the shop I would suspect that Taurus is having design and quality control problems with their synthetic frame guns.   The magazines that fall out during firing are due to excess tolerance inside the grip frame.  A field fix is to put a couple of layers of electrical tape on the left side only of the magazine to hold the right side firmly against the magazine catch.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 10, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> Based on the number of guns brought into the shop I would suspect that Taurus is having design and quality control problems with their synthetic frame guns.   The magazines that fall out during firing are due to excess tolerance inside the grip frame.  A field fix is to put a couple of layers of electrical tape on the left side only of the magazine to hold the right side firmly against the magazine catch.



You could also replace the catch ($1.82 from taurus) or you could take a dremel to the release and remove a little material from where the catch hit's the frame. allowing the catch a little more movement into the mag well. 

The problem is well known and the issue is they didn't harden the mag release so it starts to wear out.

Not saying your idea doesn't work but i don't like the idea of putting tape on the side of my mag as it could cause slow mag changes or even no mag changes if the tape were to wad up upon reinsertion.... lol reinsertion.

OR AT LEAST THAT IS ONE.

Maybe what you could do for a perma fix would be to order a new mag release sand it to allow more mag bite harden it properly then heat the frame and fit it a little better to the mag?


Disclaimer don't do anything in this post or you will break your gun and i will probably only feel partially bad for you


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 10, 2010)

updated with more info on above post


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree its a field fix, but I have seen it on guns fired for the first time.  People need to hold the manufacturers feet to the fire concerning the quality of their product.  The mag catch in my 1911 was made in 1925.  It works fine.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 10, 2010)

oh i definitely understand, the mag catch took my 100% reliable pt145 from my daily carry weapon that i trusted with my life to back pack duty. 

i wish taurus was the kind of company that would fix stuff like that but, it's the price you pay(or in mike's case, his customer's pay). i was just offering up a few thoughts on way's to fix both problem's(mine and yours), id like to test it one day maybe ill get a lemon and be willing to try it.


----------

